# I can make albums.....



## luvs (May 4, 2011)

except they're on my user CP. how can i delete old photos or share the new ones? thx


----------



## Janet H (May 4, 2011)

There are two entirely different ways to store images.  In you userCP you can find the link to your albums http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/albums.html.  You can edit these and add or remove images as needed.

The second location for picture is in the old gallery here Member's Photos - Cooking Photo Gallery

You can still load images here as well or click on an existing images to edit it.  You cannot move images back and forth between the gallery and your albums (although you could delete them from one location and load them to the other).


----------



## luvs (May 4, 2011)

thanks. seems i can't delete old pix from the gallery.


----------

